# Michael Moore says snipers are cowards



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Not that anyone cares what Michael Moore's opinion is, but on behalf of Military and Law Enforcement snipers past, present and future I would like to say: "Let's see you do the job you disgusting, self sanctimonious, irrelevant and pathetic excuse for a man!"
When is the last time you put yourself in a position to rescue hostages, protect your fellow Soldiers, Sailors or Airmen? When were you even physically fit enough to go through hours of training, low crawling with a drag bag, setting up a hide, lying prone in a thunderstorm, being eaten alive by mosquitoes without flinching or PASSING UP ON FOOD FOR DAYS ON END????? Until you have walked where we have walked we cordially invite you to shut your bloated and useless mouth.

That is all. Resume normal activity.

?American Sniper? targeted by Michael Moore; says shooters 'cowards' | Fox News


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Who's Michael Moore? Sounds like a doofus to me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Who's Michael Moore? Sounds like a dipshit to me.


An even bigger waste of oxygen than Rosie O'Donnell.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They should ship Michael Moore back to Canada, I hear USPS has a good deal on a flat rate "box".


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> An even bigger waste of oxygen than Rosie O'Donnell.


I thought they were one and the same..:armata_PDT_23:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Not that anyone cares what Michael Moore's opinion is, but on behalf of Military and Law Enforcement snipers past, present and future I would like to say: "Let's see you do the job you disgusting, self sanctimonious, irrelevant and pathetic excuse for a man!"
> When is the last time you put yourself in a position to rescue hostages, protect your fellow Soldiers, Sailors or Airmen? When were you even physically fit enough to go through hours of training, low crawling with a drag bag, setting up a hide, lying prone in a thunderstorm, being eaten alive by mosquitoes without flinching or PASSING UP ON FOOD FOR DAYS ON END????? Until you have walked where we have walked we cordially invite you to shut your bloated and useless mouth.
> 
> That is all. Resume normal activity.
> ...


michael moore does not qualify as a pathetic excuse for a man because he is not a man. michael moore is just a mobile tub of lard.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Like anyone actually listens to that piece of fecal matter.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Michael Moore is a MORON 
google him, if your screen can take it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> Michael Moore is a MORON
> google him, if your screen can take it.


You warned me Boss. Damnit, I remember that fat-ass socialist. I would like to film a very very short documentary where Michael Moore calls 1 US Armed Forces Sniper a coward to his face in a private setting.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

People like that, and a lot of liberals, are just a flea or tick on the hide of society. They attach themselves and suck whatever life they can from their host. What have they ever done to benefit the country they feed upon? none. They use whatever influence other liberals have given them trying to discredit or tear down, people who contribute to society. Why? because the concept of people feeling the need to payback something to the country they love is beyond their parasitic ideology.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Consider the source....


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

You could have just stopped at "Michael Moore says".

Seriously, who gives a damn what he says.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Every once in a while I go to the Huffington Post website just to see what the liberals are thinking. Maybe I just need a reason to raise my blood pressure? Anyway I remember going there right after Chris Lyle was killed, shameful some of the comments that were posted.
Amazes me how some liberals think, I have always thought about a year of them living in a country like North Korea would cure most of them.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Actually, the view of sniping was pretty low, for much the same reasons as Michael Moore's, during the space between the two world wars and our military sniper programs were dismantled. The result was that the programs needed to be rebuilt from scratch during WWII. I think most of us know better now, but don't be surprised if some of Obama's military reductions don't take a hunk out of sniper programs.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Diver said:


> Actually, the view of sniping was pretty low...


Slippy thinks that would depend on which side of the bullet one is on...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

James m said:


> They should ship Michael Moore back to Canada, I hear USPS has a good deal on a flat rate "box".


You're going to need a bigger box


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

The best way to deal with someone like Michael Moore is to ignore them. If enough people ignore him he will go away as he is no longer news worthy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

shooter said:


> The best way to deal with someone like Michael Moore is to ignore them. If enough people ignore him he will go away as he is no longer news worthy.


Or fill him up with a huge serving of beans, tape his mouth and ass shut, let the gases build up then set up target practice at 500 yards and see what a .338 Lapua Magnum can do...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mentioning (the jerk who should not be named) on a prepper site should get you banned for 1 week,,, just saying


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I would say Moore is pond scum but that would be insulting pond scum.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

At least he beat anorexia.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

Please notice that Moore has never spoken face to face with a Navy SEAL.........ugly and fat he is........dumb and stupid he is not.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

All I want to hear from MM is his last breath! ::clapping::


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Not that anyone cares what Michael Moore's opinion is, but on behalf of Military and Law Enforcement snipers past, present and future I would like to say: "Let's see you do the job you disgusting, self sanctimonious, irrelevant and pathetic excuse for a man!"
> When is the last time you put yourself in a position to rescue hostages, protect your fellow Soldiers, Sailors or Airmen? When were you even physically fit enough to go through hours of training, low crawling with a drag bag, setting up a hide, lying prone in a thunderstorm, being eaten alive by mosquitoes without flinching or PASSING UP ON FOOD FOR DAYS ON END????? Until you have walked where we have walked we cordially invite you to shut your bloated and useless mouth.
> 
> That is all. Resume normal activity.
> ...


Mike Moore............ a waste of skin.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

That fat douche bag wouldn't know anything about what Veterans have done for this country.
That pig is soooo irrelevant , just blow away, like all dog sh!t eventually does anyhow.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

This is the only way he thinks he can stay relevant. He attaches himself to the nearest rising topic and waves his fat hands.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

James m said:


> They should ship Michael Moore back to Canada, I hear USPS has a good deal on a flat rate "box".


Take a hell of a big, pine box, for all that lard. Do they have a FAT RATE box?


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

He is a classic example of what I would call a, WOO (Waste Of Oxygen).


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

He knows how to push the buttons of those on the right, therefore strengthening the left base that worship him more than bho. jmho.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Folks used to ask me why so & so upsets me....cause they breathe the same air as I do!!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

People have a low opinion of snipers from grandpa's dubya dubya 2 stories. Soldiers and marines hated german and japanese snipers because they were force multipliers and kept platoons of men face down in the mud. You probably would not like the man who blew your buddies face off when he raised his head up. If these idiots would think about it, at times a precision shot would be much better than an infantry assault to AVOID collateral damage.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Canada doesn't want him back, can't blame them


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Off topic, but what gets me is folks in the media and elsewhere from accross the pond and to the north who feel they have the last word in wisdom as to what is best for us. Hey Brits, we kicked your butt once and can do it again. Keep your own house clean before messin in ours!


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

Screw that guy.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

James m said:


> They should ship Michael Moore back to Canada, I hear USPS has a good deal on a flat rate "box".


Uh please don't! And keep that little girl Justin Beiber too! I've got more respect for Rosie I must admit. At least she had the courage to come out of the closet.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

At this point Michael Moore is just attention whoring because he hasn't done anything relevant this decade.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Michael Moore is a potato with eyes....that's all I have to say about that


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Came into the office on my duty day and this was the talk of the morning. When my senior enlisted leader spoke up I replied as many others did on here; but perhaps the best response was one of my soldiers pulled out a printed facebook status that he printed off from Mat Best that said this. We now have this posted on your daily motivation board in the office 

"People have been asking my opinion on Michael Moore. Well, if I was a fat, irrelevant, moronic piece of [email protected]#t... I guess I would run my suck hole so I could get some attention to my pathetic existence. The only coward is you, bro. How about you thank this community for your freedom of speech, instead of insult it...you f*@k.
Since I'm stuck in a car driving to Vegas for SHOT I'm going to troll him all day on my twitter. If you're bored, join in. @MatBest11x"

His view on sniper is probably similar to his view on soldiers and the military.... and we would not be surprsied if he said otherwise. I just want my oxygen back that he has stole from this world.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Moore's idea of courage: passing a Burger King without stopping!


----------



## 3percent (Dec 28, 2014)

Coward huh? I challenge him (or anyone else) to call me that within one arms distance. (8541)


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

If Michael Moore wants to see a real coward, all he needs to do is look in the mirror at the looser in its reflection. Now there is you a real coward!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

To all liberals: you take a look around, if you find yourself on the same side as Micheal Moore, it should tell you something.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Know what Michael Moore never says?

"No" to seconds ... that fat useless f**k!!!


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

James m said:


> They should ship Michael Moore back to Canada, I hear USPS has a good deal on a flat rate "box".


I will even pay for shipping him there


----------

